# Non-Member Question on Share AGR points



## MDRailfan (Sep 23, 2019)

Oct 1 seems to be big changes for Amtrak. Any possibility that the 10.00 per 1000 points sharing might increase to a higher amt to share per 1000? I wish you could use each persons points to share a roomette instead of having to combine points to do so but not the case.


----------



## bratkinson (Sep 24, 2019)

I was never aware there WAS a point sharing payment option. It's far easier to simply transfer the number of points needed and be done with it. You'll also avoid any penalty 'fee' if there is one.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 24, 2019)

There has been for a long time a “transfer fee” of $10 per 1,000 points to “share points. A much better option (and to avoid the fee) is for passenger A to redeem for both passenger from their account one way, and then have passenger B redeem for both passenger from their account the other way.


----------



## MDRailfan (Sep 24, 2019)

the_traveler said:


> There has been for a long time a “transfer fee” of $10 per 1,000 points to “share points. A much better option (and to avoid the fee) is for passenger A to redeem for both passenger from their account one way, and then have passenger B redeem for both passenger from their account the other way.


Each of us don't have enough points to go it alone for each way but together have enough at least for a one way.. It will cost more for each of us to buy points to have enough for a one way each. The trip in Nov 2020 is not available for purchase until Dec of this year. My question was if anyone heard about an increase of transfer fee(it's actually under share). since Oct 1 seems to be a big change for Amtrak. Now maybe it's just about dining and nothing more than that. If so I may wait.


----------

